# Renovating a house central portugal



## Nickfag (Aug 27, 2021)

Hi we have bought a house to renovate in central Portugal, I am a builder and want to do most of the work myself. Does anyone know the specific rules for items I can bring across from the UK and import duty etc ? I am specifically thinking about my power tools and equipment.
Grateful for any advice
Nick


----------

